# [Video] How to mod a V-Cube™ 5x5 by Meep!



## Forte (Sep 3, 2011)

Description said:


> What you need:
> V-Cube 5x5
> Roller Bearings
> Dow Corning 200 Fluid
> ...


----------



## Cool Frog (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice laugh haha

Was thinking to myself (this has got to be really hardcore)


----------



## timeless (Sep 3, 2011)

where to buy Dow Corning 200 Fluid


----------



## thackernerd (Sep 3, 2011)

That makes sense.


----------



## tacgnol (Sep 3, 2011)

It worked so well O_O


----------



## buelercuber (Sep 3, 2011)

pretty sure memyselfandpi thought of this, but never actually put it to good use.....i'll try it, and see if it works well.


----------



## mitch1234 (Sep 3, 2011)

May help if we had a tutorial that is a bit more in depth.


----------



## cubernya (Sep 3, 2011)

I think that was too much depth. Just say two words, solve it


----------



## Carrot (Sep 3, 2011)

This was so helpfull!!! I'm going to do this mod now.


----------



## Florian (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't get it!


----------



## sauso (Sep 3, 2011)

Florian said:


> I don't get it!


 
Neither do I.


----------



## Meep (Sep 3, 2011)

Florian said:


> I don't get it!





theZcuber said:


> I think that was too much depth. Just say two words, *solve it*



It's easy.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 3, 2011)

lolololololololololol
This is amazing.


----------



## Owen (Sep 3, 2011)

timeless said:


> where to buy Dow Corning 200 Fluid


 
Dow Corning 200 fluid is the generic name for several popular brands of silicone lubricants.


----------



## Greeky (Sep 3, 2011)

well..this is not a "How to mod" video actually...


----------



## Meep (Sep 4, 2011)

Greeky said:


> well..this is not a "How to mod" video actually...


 
How is it not? The video details exactly what to do to the V5 to make it better.


----------



## cubernya (Sep 4, 2011)

It's a mod to the cube. If you solve it enough it'll do the V5 corner mod


----------

